# Best lighting for low light tank



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I am in the process of setting up a low light 29 gallon planted tank. It currently has a single 24" 17W 8000K T8 bulb. I have no intentions at this point of adding CO2. Is this the best bulb for this type of setup or is there a higher wattage that would be more benifical to the plants without increasing the risk of algae blooms.


----------

